# the forrest



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

took to inca to the forrest for the first time and she had a great time with loki and sifa...


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

awwwwwwww....i hope you realise you'll be lucky to get home with any ridgebacks next week(we're getting a new car  it's much bigger than the clio so we can take all 3 now)!!! Inca looks like she loved the forest, Loki just looks a bit fed up with the girls bullying 

Any more pics for me???  :001_smile:


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

ballybee said:


> awwwwwwww....i hope you realise you'll be lucky to get home with any ridgebacks next week(we're getting a new car  it's much bigger than the clio so we can take all 3 now)!!! Inca looks like she loved the forest, Loki just looks a bit fed up with the girls bullying
> 
> Any more pics for me???  :001_smile:


we will get home with all ridgebacks next week...lol..remember we will be loads of us there to keep an eye on you and we will do a full check of your car before you leave...lol


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> we will get home with all ridgebacks next week...lol..remember we will be loads of us there to keep an eye on you and we will do a full check of your car before you leave...lol


Ahh...foiled once again  i need a new plan....I could always hide them under a blanket 

ORR!!!! Disguise them in some way....maybe ill paint them, maybe you just won't be able to pick them out amongst all the other ridgebacks in my boot 

Muahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

So nice to see they had good blast at the forest!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics


----------

